# Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gary, I've bought several snow packages from Tire Rack in the past, always buying Blizzaks. (WS-50) 2 sets and (WS-60) 1 set. Great tires that even made an Infiniti G35 Sport Coupe into a tank! I now own a 335d and am thinking of going with the Dunlop 3D. I know what the trade off will be with regards to ultimate snow/ice traction between the different brands but my question is this....Tire Rack advertises the 3D in either a V or H speed rating with only a 2 dollar difference between them. Will the H handle the snow/ice better than the V due to either a different block pattern, rubber compound etc or are the differences negligible? I notice that the Max Load, Max pressure and Revs per Mile are the only statistical differences.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Marine5302 said:


> Gary, I've bought several snow packages from Tire Rack in the past, always buying Blizzaks. (WS-50) 2 sets and (WS-60) 1 set. Great tires that even made an Infiniti G35 Sport Coupe into a tank! I now own a 335d and am thinking of going with the Dunlop 3D. I know what the trade off will be with regards to ultimate snow/ice traction between the different brands but my question is this....Tire Rack advertises the 3D in either a V or H speed rating with only a 2 dollar difference between them. Will the H handle the snow/ice better than the V due to either a different block pattern, rubber compound etc or are the differences negligible? I notice that the Max Load, Max pressure and Revs per Mile are the only statistical differences.


The differences would be very negligible, if any. The sidewall tends to be just a bit stiffer on the V rated version, but even that difference is very hard to feel between the two even by a pro.

Winter
http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=BN4&url=/winter/index.jsp


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Beenthere said:


> I'm not Gary but I can offer my observations on the performance of the Blizzak WS-50 and Dunlop 3D as I have used them both. The Blizzak was a decent tire as far as traction in snow but it was pretty greasy feeling on dry or wet pavement with lots of wander at highway speeds. The Dunlop 3D is the finest snow tire I have ever driven on and I've tried all the major Euro brands. I can't begin to tell you how superior the 3D is to any other snow tire I have tried. It's uncanny to say the least. Snow, ice, wet or dry roads the 3D flat out performs. This might be because it's designed for A-Bahn use in Germany??? All I know is the 3D is so superior to any other snow tire I've every used that it's impossible to over state the performance difference.


Thanks for the info. Helped in making a final decision.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to Gary for a timley response to my post and also the quick call I just recieved from him regarding my order. Wish all businesses had customer service as a top priority as your company does. :thumbup:


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Dunlop SP Winter Sport M3 ROF*

Thinking of going with the Dunlop SP Winter Sport M3 ROF option (want to stay with Run Flat) and downsize to 225/45/17 all around.

My question is about the treadlife, specifically the winter compound. When I read about other winter options, Bridgestone for example, there is a statement like this...

"NOTE: Snow platform indicators (the equivalent of snow wear bars) are molded into the Blizzak LM-25 RFT's tread grooves to inform the driver when ice and snow traction will be reduced as the tire's tread wear reaches the point where the remaining tread depth becomes less effective in deep snow."

However, when reviewing the Dunlop description there isn't a similar disclaimer.

Does the Dunlop offer "deeper" snow tread compound, or is there a similar plateau within the treadlife where the "winterness" will wear out?

Hope that makes sense...thanks.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Beenthere said:


> I'm not Gary but I can offer my observations on the performance of the Blizzak WS-50 and Dunlop 3D as I have used them both. The Blizzak was a decent tire as far as traction in snow but it was pretty greasy feeling on dry or wet pavement with lots of wander at highway speeds. The Dunlop 3D is the finest snow tire I have ever driven on and I've tried all the major Euro brands. I can't begin to tell you how superior the 3D is to any other snow tire I have tried. It's uncanny to say the least. Snow, ice, wet or dry roads the 3D flat out performs. This might be because it's designed for A-Bahn use in Germany??? All I know is the 3D is so superior to any other snow tire I've every used that it's impossible to over state the performance difference.


you're comparing a very soft tube multicell compound to a conventional compound snow tire. all the differences you note are pretty much a given, they are two different kinds of tires.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

I am not a happy camper!! My Dunlops arrived today and I was glad to see they arrived so fast. Along with the tires was a package which contained 4 TPMS sensors and 4 valves. I called Tire Rack and was told to check the valve stems on the mounted tires. They said if they were metal, the TPMS were installed. If they were rubber, they weren't. They were rubber. I called back and was put on hold. The customer service person came back and said they *may* have installed them even with rubber stems. HUH!!!

They then said the only way to tell is when I mount them on the car. If the idiot light flashes, they weren't installed and to go have them installed and that Tire Rack would reimburse me. I'm pissed for a few reasons. (1) They sent me the sensors and *metal* stems in a seperate package with my tires so they knew they weren't installed prior to leaving the warehouse. No excuse for that one!! (2) I bought a tire/wheel package so that I don't have to worry about mounting/removing the tires so the rims don't get scratched on the tire changer and the tire bead doesn't take a beating. Now I have two months to wait before the snows go on to see but I'm pretty sure I won't be happy then either. So much for my earlier post on their customer service. When I spend that much money I expect better.


----------



## doulan77 (Feb 25, 2009)

Marine5302 said:


> So much for my earlier post on their customer service. When I spend that much money I expect better.


Shouldn't Tire Rack (Gary, specifically) have the opportunity to address this before he gets a bad reputation? :dunno: Mistakes do happen...It was likely an oversight.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not faulting Gary at all. He placed my order correctly as evidenced by my e-mail receipt from Tire Rack. He's in sales in Indiana and my tires shipped from Delaware. I know mistakes happen but as I wrote, they shipped the sensors with the tires which means they knew they screwed up at the warehouse. They should never have allowed them to ship. I fault the employee who screwed up and never corrected it and/or whoever else checks on his/her work prior to shipment.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

-


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Delaware shipped out two tire and wheel packages that day without the sensors installed. It appears that the mounting/balancing guy just shipped a box with the sensors instead of installing them in the wheels in both instances. I apologize for the error and my customer service dept will certainly pay to have them installed locally. The person who made these errors will be getting a firm talking to on Monday to be sure this doesn't ever happen again. I'm not really sure what the person was thinking...


----------

